# GFTP   Could not download /home/userx/file.txt [solved]

## Mgiese

i am having trouble with GFTP, gftp is working fine with ftp and so on but if i try to upload any file to my server i got this message :

25: File handle

Could not download /home/userx/file.txt from local filesystem

Disconnecting from site 193.xxx.xxx.xxx ...

so what can this mean ? i also tried with root privs.... the same error, without anymore description

THX A LOT

----------

## adaptr

```
mx etc # eix gftp

* net-ftp/gftp

     Available versions:  2.0.14 2.0.15 2.0.16-r1 ~2.0.17 2.0.18-r1

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.gftp.org

     Description:         Gnome based FTP Client

Found 1 matches
```

So.. how is this unsupported software, exactly ?

Or do you mean that you feel unsupported ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> gftp is working fine with ftp and so on

 

Good to hear it.

 *Quote:*   

> but

 

There are no buts - FTP is all it does, and you say that is working fine.

 *Quote:*   

> if i try to upload any file to my server i got this message
> 
> Could not download /home/userx/file.txt from local filesystem 

 

So which is it - up or down ?

----------

## Mgiese

yeah maybe i was a bit to fast  :Very Happy:  dont know 30mins ago, that gftp is supported..

when i try to upload a file to my root server  ---> this i an upload  :Very Happy: 

but to upload any file its necessary to read the file from my filesystem... and there i got my error :

25: File handle

Could not download /home/userx/file.txt from local filesystem 

Disconnecting from site 193.xxx.xxx.xxx ... 

thx a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

And you are userx when trying this, yes ?

And gftp is also running as userx, yes ?

If you didn't know gftp was supported, then how did you install it  :Question: 

----------

## Mgiese

i thought only baselayout and stage-main packages are supported.. ya i am userx and gftp is also started by userx, so i dont know further, and i also tried it with root, and yes also gftp was startet by root then  :Very Happy:   thx so far

PS : i dont think all the tons of programms in portageDB is REALY supported by gentoo, tell me if they are  :Very Happy: 

example : whos helpin me with commercial games... like Quake3+RTCW+ArmyOps if something goes wrong, i thought in this case i have to contact ID software(quake,rtcw) or Americas Army(ArmyOps)..... for sure i also would find some help in the gentoo-community... but main support are still doing the main developer..???????!

----------

## MickKi

All I can think is related to access rights of /home/userx/file.txt relative to the gftp user.  I'm not using gftp and don't know what error 25 means - what does the gftp documentation say?

----------

## Maedhros

It's in the Portage tree, so it's supported.  :Wink: 

Moved from Unsupported Software to Networking & Security.

----------

## Mgiese

thx@Maedhros alright was OT  :Very Happy: 

@micki, i tried several files, all of them belong userx.... so normaly this should not be problem... AND I THINK it was working before... i always logged in localy into my second system... i did not change access rights or user names... doesnt matter , i will check the doku for error 25 eventually i find out something, ill post it here then.... CUIIIIIII

----------

## Mgiese

i got it, my root server was just full  :Very Happy:  so i deleted somethings and anything is working fine agaian , THX and cuiiiiiiii

----------

